

Ask HN: Computer Vision and AR project ideas - SandB0x

I need to choose a summer project in Computer Vision or Augmented Reality. We will be given project suggestions in the coming week, but are not limited to these.<p>I would like to create something packaged and fun but technically interesting (that's the dream at least) that I can show people, rather than say, coming up with a slightly improved camera stabilisation method.<p>Any ideas would be very much appreciated.
======
Shamiq
Can you make something that looks at what someone is wearing, and then alters
colors, patterns, etc? So I try on a certain shirt type, and then it'll show
what I would look like with other shirts of the same cut?

I would also enjoy a gesture controlled UI for a simple computer. Maybe
something that can turn sign language into typed English?

I've got no idea how difficult these systems would be to build -- absolutely
no experience in the field.

~~~
SandB0x
Changing shirt colours would be a fairly straightforward segmentation problem.
Applying patterns accurately would require some kind of 3d reconstruction,
which is obviously harder.

I like the gesture controlled UI idea. Understanding sign language is probably
several steps too far - I think it relies heavily on facial expressions to
give the gestures context, and it almost certainly isn't a straight mapping
from gestures to words.. Will hunt around for literature though, as even
understanding a small subset would be fascinating and I'd love to learn to
sign.

